# What is your dog's CRACK.. something she cant resist, treats



## Sajen

Mine is RedBarn Naturals "choppers" .. beef lungs ... she will pull a backflip for 1 .. $11 per bag (1lb) .. easy to break up into small treats to train.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Cheese. Sasha would do just about anything for cheese. One time I decided to try her off leash and she took off. I was yelling for her to come, and she wasn't paying any attention, and then in a moment of desperation I yelled, "Sasha, do you want some cheese?!" She made a beeline for me lol.


----------



## KZoppa

ice. They have yet to reject ice cubes. and thats saying something since they're nuts for rawhide and nice big meaty bones. With the bones, their eyes bug out of their heads. Ice cubes involve eye bugging and full on dancing like dorks.


----------



## ed1911

A ball


----------



## tsteves

Ice Cubes!! No matter what she is doing you walk any where near the fridge and she is at your feet sitting like the best little girl waiting ice cubes. Some days when she is in extra super duper hyper puppy mode it is the only way to get her to stop terrorizing the cats. We put a bunch of ice cubes in her water dish and she is good. :wub:


----------



## tsteves

KZoppa said:


> ice. They have yet to reject ice cubes. and thats saying something since they're nuts for rawhide and nice big meaty bones. With the bones, their eyes bug out of their heads. Ice cubes involve eye bugging and full on dancing like dorks.


Too funny! Kona is EXACTLY the same!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark - he can resist pretty much everything... LMAO. 

Zefra - she can't resist a ball or a tug. She is INSANE for both, if she knows you have it, she won't stop until she gets it, trust me.. I have the marks to prove it all over my legs and arms.


----------



## KZoppa

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark - he can resist pretty much everything... LMAO.
> 
> Zefra - she can't resist a ball or a tug. She is INSANE for both, if she knows you have it, she won't stop until she gets it, trust me.. I have the marks to prove it all over my legs and arms.


 
haha. Shasta could care less if you have a rope or a ball. She's not big into playing with people and she only plays with Riley because he gets grouchy and she thinks its funny. But you pull out those ice cubes and she's right there.


----------



## CookieTN

Both my current dog and Cookie cannot/could not chicken or beef. Highly good motivated dogs, both of them. They also both absolutely love/ed cheese, but Treader can't have any as it gives him the runs. Treader also loves hotdogs.
Basically, if you have food, you also have my dogs' attention, even if it turns out it's something they don't/didn't like. Cookie would have eaten all day if you let her.


----------



## bianca

A ball or a stick!!!

Treat wise - hotdogs or cooked chicken!


----------



## doggiedad

ice cubes and cucumbers. my dog rarely if ever comes
into the kitchen when we're doing something.
if he hears the ice cube tray he's there in a second.
when the cutting board is in use he's there looking
for a cucumber slice. sometimes when he's in the yard
he'll pull a cucumber off the vine and bring it to you
and drop it at your feet. then he'll go and get another one
and lay down beside you and eat the one he
just picked.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Any sort of gummy candy for Bunny and meat for Jazz.


----------



## VomBlack

I'm pretty sure if it came down to it Odin would trade me for a box of frisbees, though it may be a close second with his balls on a rope.  He's the kinda dog that will fetch until he drops. But he's also extremely fond of string cheese, it's one of the few foods that really motivate him during training.

Shade is super enthusiastic about most anything.. balls, tugs, frisbee, kibble pieces.. if she can put it in her mouth that's good enough for her. :rofl: She's obsessed with our Siamese, the other 2 cats she likes but not as much as she loves Mateo.. she'll watch him, follow him.. if only I could stuff him in a bag and take him to training.


----------



## CassandGunnar

Popcorn. Both of our dogs and our foster all love popcorn. We buy 5lb bags of white popcorn at the farmers market and pop 3-4 batches at a time in our Stir Crazy popper.
As soon as that thing comes out, all the dogs are sitting in the door to the kitchen, whinning like crazy.
They don't get it very often, that's probably why they love it so much.


----------



## doggiedad

sometimes i take chicken livers and hearts and place them in the
blender with some water and blend them. then i take the mix
and pour it into the ice tray and freeze it. there's all sorts of things you can blend and pour into the ice tray for your pup.



tsteves said:


> Ice Cubes!! No matter what she is doing you walk any where near the fridge and she is at your feet sitting like the best little girl waiting ice cubes. Some days when she is in extra super duper hyper puppy mode it is the only way to get her to stop terrorizing the cats. We put a bunch of ice cubes in her water dish and she is good. :wub:


----------



## VomBlack

doggiedad said:


> sometimes i take chicken livers and hearts and place them in the
> blender with some water and blend them. then i take the mix
> and pour it into the ice tray and freeze it. there's all sorts of things you can blend and pour into the ice tray for your pup.


That's a very good (and kinda gross) idea!


----------



## Silvermoon

Uggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Greydusk

Natural Balance rolls, cut up into bite size pieces.


----------



## DharmasMom

A ride in the car. Not exactly good for training. But the when Dharma is outside and I can't get her in, all I have to say is "Want to go for a ride?" and she makes a bee line for the door like her butt is on fire. The last time I let her out and didn't realize the back gate was open, I did the same thing and she came FLYING back. Tessa will do anything for treats- any kind of treats- but she goes nuts for a ride as well. All I have to say is "Lets go for a ride" and they both start to dance and wiggle like crazy.

I will be glad when this super hot weather is over so they can go for more rides again. Those girls are missing them bad.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Green Beans. He goes nuts for them.


----------



## Tim Connell

doggiedad said:


> sometimes i take chicken livers and hearts and place them in the
> blender with some water and blend them. then i take the mix
> and pour it into the ice tray and freeze it. there's all sorts of things you can blend and pour into the ice tray for your pup.




Clean the blender before your next frappe. Haha! 


I have not seen a dog yet that wouldn't do anything possible for frozen Bil Jac, as training food treats go.


----------



## LaceyBug

NewbieShepherdGirl- Same thing happened.. Lacey bolted and would not come for her name.. I yelled out,"You want some cheese?" and she ran straight into the kitchen, sitting down waiting for the fridge to open. So between cheese and ice cubes she's set =)


----------



## APCURLS

His squeeky tennis balls. He will drop anything and his butt will immediately hit the floor the minute he sees a ball in your hands!


----------



## paulag1955

Bacon! It's her favorite! Oh, wait, is that freeze-dried liver you have!?! It's her favorite. Oh! Look! You have chicken! It's her favorite! Whoa! Is that cheese??? It's her favorite!

So, yeah, Shasta is pretty food motivated but I still haven't found anything that will distract her when she's going all crazy about another dog.


----------



## Redhawk

Tav will go crazy for anything that she can ingest, or believes she can ingest, such as any food, leaves, sticks or even dirt.

I could probably do a very good training session using small pieces of leaves as rewards and she would be very happy and do anything I asked 

RH


----------



## TechieDog

Tim Connell said:


> Clean the blender before your next frappe. Haha!
> 
> 
> I have not seen a dog yet that wouldn't do anything possible for frozen Bil Jac, as training food treats go.


The frozen Bil-Jac food? Isn't that like mushy hamburger stuff?


----------



## cta

definitely freeze dried liver


----------



## PaddyD

Pupperoni
or her frisbee
or any kind of meat we are cooking


----------



## doggiedad

what's gross about giving your dog
chicken liver or chicken hearts? what's gross about
giving your dog an ice cube??



doggiedad said:


> sometimes i take chicken livers and hearts and place them in the
> blender with some water and blend them. then i take the mix
> and pour it into the ice tray and freeze it. there's all sorts of things you can blend and pour into the ice tray for your pup.





VomBlack said:


> That's a very good
> 
> >>>>> (and kinda gross)<<<< idea!


----------



## doggiedad

>>>>>training and socializing<<<<<



paulag1955 said:


> Bacon! It's her favorite! Oh, wait, is that freeze-dried liver you have!?! It's her favorite. Oh! Look! You have chicken! It's her favorite! Whoa! Is that cheese??? It's her favorite!
> 
> So, yeah, Shasta is pretty food motivated but
> 
> >>>>> I still haven't found anything that will distract her when she's going all crazy about another dog.<<<<<


----------



## Melgrj7

Just about anything. Nash's motto is "if someone else has it, I want it!". Which makes training pretty easy, lol. His fav thing in the world though is a ball.


----------



## Stosh

Frisbees for Stosh too. As far as treats, he goes nuts over Kona's liver licks and chicken jerky.


----------



## clearcreekranch

Liverwurst and carrots.


----------



## Jax08

Kong Frisbee...and ONLY a Kong Frisbee.


----------



## Tim Connell

TechieDog said:


> The frozen Bil-Jac food? Isn't that like mushy hamburger stuff?




Oh yes..its kind of sticky, and you can leave it in its usual form, or ball it up and let the dog have a little as you squeeze it out of your hand for obedience exercises...good to use for tracking bait too...dogs love the smell...


----------



## Good_Karma

So far the winner is my homemade mini meatballs; made with ground beef, swiss cheese, Asiago, eggs, bread crumbs, basil, oregano and garlic powder. I use these for Nose work training.


----------



## paulag1955

doggiedad said:


> >>>>>training and socializing<<<<<


As if we haven't been doing that.


----------



## Dainerra

Sajen said:


> Mine is RedBarn Naturals "choppers" .. beef lungs ... she will pull a backflip for 1 .. $11 per bag (1lb) .. easy to break up into small treats to train.



Singe loves the beef lung, but actually like Lamb lung even better. I like it better too, it's freeze-dried and not roasted so not so greasy


----------



## Holmeshx2

Good_Karma said:


> So far the winner is my homemade mini meatballs; made with ground beef, swiss cheese, Asiago, eggs, bread crumbs, basil, oregano and garlic powder. I use these for Nose work training.


I'll be motivated for these just tell me what to do.. I can sit, platz, fuss, heck I'll step it up I can vacuum, do dishes lol

As for Jinx someone hit the nail on the head whatever there is she wants it.. training is a breeze (when I dont screw it up) because you have ANY food and she goes nuts for it. However, a few absolute tops are frozen yogurt (not like TCBY) I take yoplait or whatever blended yogurt I can find and place it in the freezer then in the evening she gets it as a snack she goes insane for them.. the other thing is twizzlers (sorry chris lol) This darn dog can be sleeping anywhere in the house but if you open a bag of twizzlers she comes running ready to snatch one and lays down slowly eating it actually taking bites off of it and chewing (she doesn't even chew chicken quarters lol) 

Toys are again basically anything BUT it you throw something you could probably recall her from the grave to go fetch it she is insane for fetch... and water she freaks when she sees water she HAS to go in it. So playing fetch into a lake is the best thing for her.


----------



## TechieDog

Tim Connell said:


> Oh yes..its kind of sticky, and you can leave it in its usual form, or ball it up and let the dog have a little as you squeeze it out of your hand for obedience exercises...good to use for tracking bait too...dogs love the smell...


Thanks Tim. Each time I went to buy a bag of it they talked me out of it! I'll pick up one of the smaller bags and try it.


----------



## wolfstraum

ok - this one is wierd...

the rind (moldy rind) of any soft cheese like Brie.....

they drool like Saint bernards....and this is THE ultimate reward....the stuff of perfect fast send outs 


Lee


----------



## Holmeshx2

wolfstraum said:


> ok - this one is wierd...
> 
> the rind (moldy rind) of any soft cheese like Brie.....
> 
> they drool like Saint bernards....and this is THE ultimate reward....the stuff of perfect fast send outs
> 
> 
> Lee


Ahhh so NOW we learn the secrets of the pros lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi is more "cracked" out on action vs food. such as , a frisbee, a ball, a tuggie..all bets are off when those things come out, I swear she'd spit out a filet mignon for a frisbee..


----------



## Whiteshepherds

paulag1955 said:


> Bacon! It's her favorite! Oh, wait, is that freeze-dried liver you have!?! It's her favorite. Oh! Look! You have chicken! It's her favorite! Whoa! Is that cheese??? It's her favorite!


:rofl: Sounds like our male.


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo's crack is his teaserball, food is not a comparison as he is rawfed and gets most anything and everything.... food has no passionate emotion unless he is starved for a couple meals.
So the teaserball it is!
I have to keep it hidden and let him have it only for about 5 minutes at a time a few times a year. He gets all bloody on his snout and his tongue when he has it. I gave it to him a few minutes ago, should have had it on my flip...crazy, crazy he is when he is with the teaserball. It is hilarious to watch!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

For Brutus it is a close competition between his basketball and a chicken liver chew-for Oso there is no competition-chicken liver chew wins.


----------



## Karin

No question about it, the one thing Heidi absolutely cannot resist is Nutra-Dent Filet Mignon flavored chews. I get the mini ones to carry around in my purse, and I get the medium size ones for a real special treat. I don't know what are in these things, but she LOVES them and will do ANYTHING for one!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo's crack is his teaserball, food is not a comparison as he is rawfed and gets most anything and everything.... food has no passionate emotion unless he is starved for a couple meals.
> So the teaserball it is!
> I have to keep it hidden and let him have it only for about 5 minutes at a time a few times a year. He gets all bloody on his snout and his tongue when he has it. I gave it to him a few minutes ago, should have had it on my flip...crazy, crazy he is when he is with the teaserball. It is hilarious to watch!


We were at our trainers house for scent detection classes a couple of weeks ago - I took Keefer over to the grass to see if he had to pee before we started working, and he spied a teaserball in the bushes. We don't have one and he'd never seen one before but he knocked over the brick border around the planted area to get at it and was batting it all over the yard, totally going nuts and whining. I could see how he'd become obsessive about it - he was SO happy!


----------



## Sajen

lol green beans, i have a garden, i throw hard okra to her, she chews it up  but not her fav  I'll have to try ice cubes


----------



## sportsman1539

a chuck it ball and any food. if i happen to touch her ball when she isnt looking, she can smell it on my hand and immediately goes into search mode. now she just goes to the place where i hide it from her and sits and waits on me to get it.


----------



## Sajen

funny note, i have pond.. she fell in it on accident, and she stole 1 of my old dryer sheets after she was half dry... NO NEED TO SAY, RUB PUPPY WITH OLD DRYER SHEET, Smelly GOODNESS  lol


----------



## Sajen

everything on this website has been such help to me, after i thougth about it.
I've had my puppy for 1 month not, she is 5 months... i have to treat her like a 1month old.. 
I've been taking her on walks that were to long, and giving her to much freedom. her size fools, and we will be just fine now


----------



## Caledon

Asparagus. 

Just like humans it has a side effect. Lol.


----------



## Neo93

Good_Karma said:


> So far the winner is my homemade mini meatballs; made with ground beef, swiss cheese, Asiago, eggs, bread crumbs, basil, oregano and garlic powder. I use these for Nose work training.


Can I have the recipe please???


----------



## mwiacek10

The big blue Jolly Ball. Used to be the horse's toy, not any more!


----------



## Rerun

Bil-Jac frozen dog food. I buy a 5 lb bag for $6, and dole it out into plastic baggies in the fridge/freezer. It's only good in the fridge for a week or two, it has raw meat in it. They will do anything for it.


----------



## TechieDog

It can only be in the freezer for a couple of weeks? The fridge I understand but I would think it would be fine in the freezer for longer than that. Its got to be at the store for a while.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I know this is an older thread, but Dooney LOVES ice cubes. We come in from outside, and she heads straight to the fridge to sit in her designated spot to get an ice cube- when i am home at lunch and drinking my iced tea, she will calmly sit in front of me waiting for her cubes. If i don't give her one fast enough she will touch my knee with her nose. When we have guests over if they have a glass she sits and stares at them until I either call her off or they give her their ice cubes. I had thought about teaching her to get her own cubes, but I'm afraid that would create a monster!

She will go all crack addict over the hose though. I just read the other post about the hose and how to train her to not go spastic over it, so i think that will be the very next we thing we work on. The way my yard is fenced, i have to go out the front door to turn the hose on in the back yard, so anytime i go out the front door and come back in she runs to the sliding glass doors and sits and waits for me to open the door- i make her wait while the door is open but as soon as i give the ok she tears out there to the hose.


----------



## wildo

Neo93 said:


> Good_Karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the winner is my homemade mini meatballs; made with ground beef, swiss cheese, Asiago, eggs, bread crumbs, basil, oregano and garlic powder. I use these for Nose work training.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the recipe please???
Click to expand...

...This made me laugh...

Pimg's doggie crack is natural balance rolls cut up into small cubes.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Dooney's Mom said:


> She will go all crack addict over the hose though. I just read the other post about the hose and how to train her to not go spastic over it, so i think that will be the very next we thing we work on. The way my yard is fenced, i have to go out the front door to turn the hose on in the back yard, so anytime i go out the front door and come back in she runs to the sliding glass doors and sits and waits for me to open the door- i make her wait while the door is open but as soon as i give the ok she tears out there to the hose.


 
This is funny because after we play ball or frisbee, we turn the hose on and Callie chases and bites after the water. It was so funny...now as soon as we finish playing, she heads for the hose. Callie is our first GSD and I'm still amazed at how smart they are.


----------



## krystyne73

Meika likes most food but she actually will shake in excitement for the frisbee. I have to keep it on top of the fridge. Some days I find her just quietly staring at the top of the fridge. When we play with it, she will stay in a down position until I release her but the shivering is weird.

If she has the frisbee in her mouth she will walk the 4-5 blocks with it in her mouth until I remove it. She doesn't acknowledge other people or animals when the frisbee is out. 

My Great Dane has had a strange love affair with butter. When he was a big pup, I would find my butter wrapper in the yard. He is now trained but still licks his lips when he sees the butter sticks.


----------



## ken k

Max has been obsessed with the frisbee since he was a pup, i ordered kong frisbees for him, and we went to pick it up, he was 6 months at the time, he pranced out of the pet store with it in his mouth, like a great prise , he played with it for about 10 hours that day, everytime he came back in the house with it, he would put it in the toilet, that went on for about a year never did figure out why, hes 6 1/2 years now, still obsessed with it, sees nothing hears nothing when the frisbee is out, heres a pick of me trying to hide it, he did not see me put it there


----------



## silversmom

Silver's crack is a 7-11 plain cake donut, which is a weekly treat he must share with two other crackheads. 

I think it's a holdover from his dumpster-diving youth as a starving stray in the Philly suburbs.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Bianca doesn't have a treat that she is CRAZY over but she will do anything for a raw bone.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I just discovered that Bunny apparently has a thing for my Moscato D'Asti wine.


----------



## TankGrrl66

My dogs will do almost anything for raw meat. They get SERIOUS around the raw meat, lol.

My older guy looooooves sweets. Cookies, honey roasted peanuts, any type of candy...He dances.

My puppy is like that with any kind of meat. Her real crack is her flirtpole and her tug toys. The difference between the two is interesting to watch, but a remarkable incentive to figure out what I want is there regardless.


----------



## jade_14

The water hose. My boy is OBSESSED with it. I have a guinea pig and I clean her cage in the yard and spray it with the hose... Casey will sit by the door and cry and bark and run around the house looking from different windows, he gets incredibly upset that he can't be out there with it. You can't wash the car with him outside because he will jump up at the car, trying to eat the hose water. I think a pack of elephants could come walking through the yard and he wouldn't even blink if he was playing with the hose lol.


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo loves the hose, too. I train him in the front yard, and after he is released with his ball or tug, he runs to the hose reel, thinking it is going to give him his fill of fun. I don't normally play with him & the hose in the front yard( we do in the back yard often) but he knows that reel has something he craves and just stares at it with desire!


----------



## kelso

C-r-a-c-k = b-a-l-l


----------



## AbbyK9

Bite Sleeve.
Followed by any sort of ball, squeaky toy, Kong, etc.


----------



## bcdudley

Haven't been here in a while, but I saw this post and had to respond. 

Cody has a laser pointer he is obsessed with. It is actually one of those infrared thermometers with a laser pointer on it. As soon as he hears the click,he is immediately by my side looking on the ground for it. 
He can be 75 yards away and still hear the click and come running. I have even seen him give up a raw turkey neck just for the chance to chase the red dot. I have also had him stop chasing a squirrel running across the yard when he heard the click.

If I put the laser in my back pocket, he follows me wherever I go and is never more than a foot behind me.

We have to put it up out of site or else he will just sit and stare at it. If it is in reach, he will pick it up and turn it on himself so we put it up high.

We are very careful not to shine it anywhere near his eyes.


----------



## Konotashi

The ball. 

We can't even spell it out anymore because both Sania and Ozzy have figured out what B-A-L-L and P-A-R-K is.

Then after I say the magic word, he makes sure I hold up my end. He gets so excited he'll start shaking and he'll bark at me a few times. So much excitement, he can't hold it in!


----------



## wyoung2153

A stick.

Titan is OBSESSED. He'll play with a ball or frisbee for a bit but bring a stick into the mix... he has absolutely no stop button.. nada.. He knows the word too.. if we are anywhere and I say "go find a stick!" he's off and won't return until he finds one perfect to fetch, then it's on!! and if I stop playing with him, and he's off leash he will carry his stick and cut me off walking and drop it in from of me. If I put him on a leash and walk away from the stick.. he whines about it. 

I love it!  super cheap toys!


----------



## Holmeshx2

Jinx is the same for sticks she goes into this OCD mind state with sticks and will sacrifice life and limb to fetch a stick even a teeny tiny sliver from one. For food her crack has become the large milkbones... actual milk bone brand ones not sure what they put in them I make homemade ones and purchase others and she likes them even the medium milk bones she likes but the large ones she goes crazy for.


----------



## qbchottu

Balls, peanut butter, bully sticks, RMBs and tripe


----------



## jetscarbie

a stick. I especially like it when all 3 dogs grab the same large stick and run together with it. One dog always tries to go a different way.

Cheerios for training treats.


----------



## Deuce

What a fun thread!

Deuce loves his Kong Wobba (sp?) and Canine Carry Outs treats. He jumps around and acts like a goofball when I take the shedding brush out, too.


----------

